# Post Your Vids



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont know if we can do this here  but Lets see some vids of your fish.put up a discription and what not and things to look for . Here is one of when I had my 3 Big fish ...watch for all the fry. Some of you have them now 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol yours didn't work I think you forgot the youtube wrap thing . but I tried it and couldn't get it to work that way either


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol yours didn't work


LOL at leaste I had one ...darn this computer stuff.....any tips to help me out 

NOW Thats better ...got vids LOL

Heres my 124 with a bunch of African Chiclids...Red Empesses and Sulfur Heads


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol yours didn't work I think you forgot the youtube wrap thing at each end...ex. [YT] youtube link here [/YT]. but I treid it and couldn't get it to work that way either


Hey dont feel bad ...at leaste you got a white box


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol can you give me the link to the you tube page itself?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's an old one I made to show how much my plecos like earthworm sticks:


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Some Red Empress eggs ...well mostly eggs 






Woohoo this is way to easy  YOU guys Rock


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you want it like this Bill:


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

YOU ROCK.....I just copied your link ...you see I got the smaller one up...thanks a bubch I will relook at that link and see what was missing . Thanks again .....Now replace that with one of yours . I will edit my posts and put some vids up.






Oh and I dont know how that came to be that ??


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I'll be doing some vids of my 50 gallon when it gets dark out, it's kiind of ghetto at the moment lol

when you post a video you have to click go advanced and then in the menu above where you type you will see a youtube wrap thing , clik on that and something that looks similar to this {YT} {/YT} will pop up where you type, can't post the real thing cause it wont show up . At any rate you paste the youtube page link between the 2 like this..... {YT}http://www.youtube.com/watch?....{/YT) and preview or save/post it and your vid should show up


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

really enjoying the vids. thanks for posting.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an older one of my fahaka in his 135g eating a crayfish






Back when homer was just a youngin





One of my old archer going after crickets


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

taureandragon76 those videos are amazing! I love the Archer's, and i can't believe how fast your Fahaka destroyed that Crayfish! 
Thanks for the posts!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

those archer fish are cool for sure! almost bought one from IPU not long ago, but got talked out of it


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

My one plan is to setup a large tank for a group of archers, kinda terrerium style but with more water.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

that archer was cool, is there something on the glass up top for the crickets to grab onto?

heres my demasoni, alpha male being extremely aggressive cuz they just spawned again.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's one of my 50 gallon with the new Angels and clown loaches at feeding time, I liked the beginning as one of the loaches was being a pig and teasing the others lol Sorry, not the best quality, still figuring the new camera out. Tank is still undergoing renovations so to speak. You'll have to excuse the Ghetto substrate lol going to be black something soon as I can afford it. Going to work on a better video to replace this one with


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Love the tank John! looks great


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> that archer was cool, is there something on the glass up top for the crickets to grab onto?


No the crickets are dead. I would gutload them then freeze them and then just kinda squish them onto the glass


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my old puffer paddy the fahaka puffer

YouTube - Fahaka puffer 180 gallon planted tank

YouTube - Fahaka puffer vs marble cray


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

that's is the only way i know how to post youtube vids


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> my old puffer paddy the fahaka puffer
> 
> [YT]YouTube - Fahaka puffer 180 gallon planted tank
> 
> ...


[/YT]
You will get by ....with a little help from your friends 

LOL that didnt work out to well


----------

